# Lump/bump in mouth! Please help!



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so upset!!! I just noticed a little bump on the roof of Hudson's mouth. It is directly behind his top front teeth. Does anyone else's goldens have this? It is pinkish-black in color (like his gums) and is about the size of a pea or a pencil eraser. I know this wasn't there a few weeks ago because he is getting over the papiloma virus (puppy warts) and I check his mouth regularly. His warts just started to disappear about a week or two ago. He was at the vet for the warts about a week and a half ago and the vet never said anything about this... it might not have been there or he just might not have noticed it. I only noticed it when Hudson let out a huge yawn and I was able to see the roof of his mouth. This bump is definitely different then a wart. He chews lots of sticks and bones... could it just be from a jab of a stick or something? I'm so worried and in tears right now! Any thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Oh and he is 19 months old, eating, peeing/pooping, drinking normally and normal energy level (wild man as always, trying to put every toy he has on my keyboard as I type:doh


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Most lumps/bumps are nothing to worry about, but any lump in the mouth needs to be checked by a vet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

It probably is nothing-my guess is he hit the roof of his mouth with something he was chewing. I would have the vet take a look at it, but don't panic.

What did the vet say about the warts?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The lump you describe sounds like an epilus. Teddi had one, looks like a fleshy growth behind the front teeth. I would have your vet check it. They removed Teddi's, had it tested at the lab and yes that was what it was. It is not cancerous. It is just a fleshy growth. 

However, I want to disagree with an earlier post. While most mouth things may really turn out to be nothing, do NOT take a lump in the mouth lightly. That was the word from my vet when we brought Teddi in to have her mouth looked at. The next lump we found on the roof of Max's mouth (back by a rear molar) was not "nothing". 

Have your vet check it, and let us know what the diagnosis was.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm, not sure why you wouldn't have seen it before? All dogs have a little bump right behind (but not touching) the middle incisors. Do you have another dog you know that would let you look in his mouth too?


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I'm at work so can't write much now but ill check in tonight. Going to call the vet soon. I really appreciate your thoughts and input... It helps so much. Iowa, I may just not have noticed it before but it def seems new. My sis has a goldenso ill be checking her mouth too!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> Hmmm, not sure why you wouldn't have seen it before? All dogs have a little bump right behind (but not touching) the middle incisors. Do you have another dog you know that would let you look in his mouth too?


I was thinking the same thing... 

But if you've never noticed it before or it seems obvious, then I'd call the vet. There are no stupid questions.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I called the vet and Hud Bud has an appointment on Thursday evening. It was the soonest I could get with the vet he usually sees. I swear they think I'm a crazy/paranoid mom- this will be his third visit in the past two months. He had his viral papilloma removed from his tongue in Feb. The vet said that once they are cauterized it should speed up his immunity so they shouldn't return. Well, low and behold about ten of them came back within a few weeks. I took him back last week. There really isn't much we could do for them and I definitely didn't want him to go through surgery again. They actually started going away over the past week. This bump definitely seems different. Max's mom, has Teddi's epilus returned since being removed? Are they dangerous at all? I tried to take a pic of the bump, but I can't figure out how to make the pic smaller to post. 

I'm just glad we got a vet appointment. I'd rather the office think I'm crazy and nothing be wrong, then to let it go and it be something serious. I just pray it's nothing. I can't even begin to think what I'd do if it is something serious.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just found this post and Hudsen's bump looks very similar, only it's behind his central incisors. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breed-standard/92201-lump-between-teeth.html


----------



## AstroAstro (Feb 18, 2016)

I also just found the same kind of lump on my Golden's roof of mouth. Does anyone have any updates? Hudson Mom? TU


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

AstroAstro said:


> I also just found the same kind of lump on my Golden's roof of mouth. Does anyone have any updates? Hudson Mom? TU



I would recommend starting a new thread. This one is rather old and you might have more success.


----------

